# Women in Agriculture



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A tremendous blessing to farm families...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/women-claim-new-roles-in-farming-NAA-associated-press/


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

It's my wife's farm, I just work here...lol


----------

